# Look What I Found - Steel Guitar Content



## keto (May 23, 2006)

So, I'm in St. Louis on business this week. We're having our meetings at the Millennium Hotel. I asked where I could have a smoke, and was pointed down the escalator from the lobby. Down I go, 2 levels actually. Right at the bottom of the escalator, this is what I found. There is no signage anywhere in the lobby, this is strictly an accidental discovery.

Forgive the lousy Blackberry pics. I took a few pics of names I knew (and there were a few more I knew) but some of you probably know every name among the (roughly) 60 or so on the wall.






















































If you have a personal favourite and want to see their plaque, let me know within 24 hours and I can probably get a pic for you.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ohh la la... Buddy Cage make it there? Nice to see Sneaky Pete and stuff ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I found this additional information after a quick search:

Steel Guitar Hall of Fame - St. Louis, MO - Hall of Fame on Waymarking.com

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Very cool find.

Steelers are pigeonholed worse than almost any instrumentalists with the possible exception of bagpipers.

Pedal steel has huge potential but it was so over used in syrupy country recordings that few people have the vision to use it for anything else.

When you hear someone who can really play one, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Very cool find.
> 
> Steelers are pigeonholed worse than almost any instrumentalists with the possible exception of bagpipers.
> 
> ...


All very true. The first time I realized a steel could be 'cool' was on the early Red Rider recordings (White Hot, etc. The whole album Neruda was a huge personal favourite). Ken Greer, I believe it was, and he could really rock out with his steel.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I hated steel at 12. By 14 I had discovered NRPS and the whole counterculture thang, as well as a few other things. NRPS Convocation Hall was my very first concert. Not that easy to play either ( no, I don't ).


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I too thought of steel guitars as weepy sucky instruments in country songs until The Flying Burrito Brothers made it a real, viable and very cool instrument for me. I have always wanted to play in a band with steel guitar and fiddle but never found my way there. One of the few experiences I wanted to have in my life that somehow passed me by... so far


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> I hated steel at 12. By 14 I had discovered NRPS and the whole counterculture thang, as well as a few other things. NRPS Convocation Hall was my very first concert. Not that easy to play either ( no, I don't ).



I know I'll probably face palm myself later, but who are NRPS please?


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

I"m thinking New Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Beatles said:


> I"m thinking New Riders of the Purple Sage


That might be it. I'm not really familiar with them but the name sounds familiar. I'll google.

Thanks


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Kent:

Did Robert Randolf make the wall?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Swervin55 said:


> Kent:
> 
> Did Robert Randolf make the wall?


Nossir, but I think it's more a matter of 'not yet' than 'not deserving'. Just too new, and plenty of 'legacy' artists to be recognized. The youngest name **that I know offhand** is Barbara Mandrell, who would have a good 20+ years, if not 30+, on RR.

Never got back to check for Buddy Cage, might/should have an opportunity Thurs morning.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Big steel guitar owner, fan and hack-player here …… have one set up in the man-cave ……. but it hasn’t got too much use the last few years ... not much demand in bands these days ……… where, it would appear, there is only enough money for a duo to make it worthwhile hauling gear around.

Yes, the Millennium Hotel in St. Louis is home of the annual pedal steel guitar convention and Hall of Fame ….. the Mecca for all players ……. (and wannabees) ……… I believe, the annual convention is always held the long weekend in Sept.

And yes, the pedal steel has been pigeon-holed into the cryin’ country role …… (probably because country bands are usually the only ones that hire steel players).

Buddy Emmons, however, can play it all ……. folk, country-rock, americana, classical, indie, jazz, blues, mainstream pop, etc.

Here he is ………. (in his goofy, signature derby hat) …… playing jazz-blues at the ISGC (International Steel Guitar Convention) 20 years ago. 

[video=youtube;10h8hlP4xnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10h8hlP4xnk[/video]


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

And here is Buddy Emmons doing classical ....


[video=youtube;6T_CvYnLxbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6T_CvYnLxbY[/video]


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

*Jeff Baxter doing a fine job on the pedal steel*

[video=youtube;hMOiX9PBiXc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;list=PL8A6808CD460 08B09&amp;v=hMOiX9PBiXc[/video]


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

These guys may not make the 'official' Steel Guitar Hall of Fame ....... but all had an appreciation of making pedal steel work outside of the cryin' country pigeon hole.


Buddy Cage – New Riders of the Purple Sage, David Bromberg, Anne Murray, Ian and Sylvia, Bob Dylan, etc. 

Doyle Grisham – Jimmy Buffet, Lionel Richie

Bobby Black – Commander Cody and The Lost Planet Airmen, Jim Campilongo, Tom Waits, Maria Muldaur, Norton Buffalo, Link Wray, etc.

Jerry Garcia – Grateful Dead, Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young, New Riders of the Purple Sage, etc.

Kim Deschamps - Blue Rodeo, Cowboy Junkies, Fred Eaglesmith, Stan Rogers, etc.

Jimmy Page – Led Zeppelin

Daniel Lanois - Neil Young, Brian Blade, Bob Dylan, Peter Gabriel, Ray Materick, U2

David Gilmour – Pink Floyd

Dan Dugmore – Linda Rondstad, Lionel Richie, Stevie Nicks, Bon Jovi, James Taylor, J.D. Souther, Mark Knopfler, John Prine, etc.

Rusty Young – Poco

Neil Flanz – Gram Parsons

John Hughey – Dickey Betts, Elvis Presley

Leo Leblanc – Jerry Jeff Walker, John Prine, Carol King, Danny O’Keefe

Toy Caldwell – Marshall Tucker Band

Ben Keith – Neil Young, CSNY, Todd Rundgren, J.J. Cale, Warren Zevon, Buddy Holly, etc.

Paul Franklin – Dire Straits, Etta James, Lionel Richie, 3 Doors Down, Uncle Kracker, Bon Jovi, Big and Rich, Kid Rock, Peter Frampton, Billy Joel, Richard Marx, Harry Connick, Sheryl Crow, Al Kooper, Jewel, etc.

Pete Drake – Bob Dylan

Greg Leisz – Joni Mitchell, Glen Frey, John Fogerty, Eric Clapton, Crowded House, Bon Jovi, Joe Walsh, Bonnie Raitt, Ben Harper, Jayhawks, Robert Plant, Keb Mo, Joe Cocker, Matchbox Twenty, Bruce Springsteen, Sheryl Crow, Joni Mitchell, Los Lobos, Lucinda Williams, etc.

Jeff Baxter – Doobie Brothers

John McFee – Doobie Bros, Nick Lowe, Van Morrison, Steve Miller, Boz Scaggs, Beach Boys, Huey Lewis, Southern Pacific, etc.

JayDee Maness – Desert Rose Band, Eric Clapton, Bonnie Raitt, Joe Walsh, Byrds, Carpenters, Ringo Starr, Dean Martin, John Prine, Neil Diamond, Beck, Randy Newman, etc.

Al Perkins – Eagles, Manassas, Crosby, Stills & Nash, Flying Burrito Bros, Dan Fogelberg, Leonard Cohen, Roy Orbison, James Taylor, Rolling Stones, J.D. Souther, Leonard Cohen, Tori Amos, Gram Parsons, etc.

Don Felder - Eagles, Joe Walsh

Ron Wood - Rolling Stones, Rod Stewart, Faces, Jerry Lee Lewis

Lloyd Green – Paul McCartney, Byrds, Jimmy Buffet, Monkees, Jerry Lee Lewis, J. J. Cale, Billy Swan, Ringo Starr, etc.

B.J. Cole - Sting, Stranglers, Alan Parsons, Robert Plant, Dave Edmunds, Bert Jansch, Elvis Costello, Humble Pie, John Cale, Nazareth, Jerry Lee Lewis, Joe Strummer, Jools Holland, Chris de Burgh, Al Stewart, T-Rex, Gerry Rafferty, Elton John, REM, Verve, Depeche Mode, Roger Daltrey, , Procol Harum, Moody Blues, Cat Stevens, Uriah Heep, etc.

Steve Howe - Yes


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

aftermidnight said:


> These guys may not make the 'official' Steel Guitar Hall of Fame ....... but all had an appreciation of making pedal steel work outside of the cryin' country pigeon hole.


Great post. Thank you.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Surely, Lloyd Green must be in there already. Really liked his work with Charley Pride



aftermidnight said:


> These guys may not make the 'official' Steel Guitar Hall of Fame ....... but all had an appreciation of making pedal steel work outside of the cryin' country pigeon hole.
> 
> 
> Buddy Cage – New Riders of the Purple Sage, David Bromberg, Anne Murray, Ian and Sylvia, Bob Dylan, etc.
> ...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Ohh la la... Buddy Cage make it there? Nice to see Sneaky Pete and stuff ...


Just to follow up, I ran down yesterday morning for a quick look, no Buddy Cage.

Also, I don't recall seeing Lloyd Green, but one of the top google search results does have the full list.


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

I believe this is the link that keto is referring to ....... The Steel Guitar Hall Of Fame ....... which does include Lloyd Green.

Lloyd Green was indeed an innovator and giant on the pedal steel guitar ....... one of the top session players in the 60's and 70's ....... playing with anybody who was anybody in the country scene at the time ...... but also did sessions with the McCartney, Byrds, etc.

He made the most of a very basic set-up ...... and, as a result, was probably the best using forward/backward bar slants ...... a master of touch and tone. 

Buddy Cage was quite the innovator as well ...... his setup was apparently quite unique from what would have been considered 'standard' at the time ....... loved his work with New Riders of the Purple Sage ...... and, IMHO, should be in the hall as well ...... (not too many steel players can play like this) .....


[video=youtube;uyPYM5uUViI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyPYM5uUViI[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Back when the Ottawa Bluesfest actually had more than 5% blues, I attended a "Steel Summit", hosted by David Lindley, late on a Saturday night. It wasn't all pedal steel, many of the players being lap steel types. But at one time, in one place, there was Lindley, Greg Leisz, the Campbell Brothers (sacred steel), Harry Manx, Bill Frisell just (to round things out a bit), Don Rooke from the Toronto band The Henrys, and this blind kid Jordan something, who was all of 13 and an absolute monster on steel, all backed by the Campbell brothers' rhythm section (which may have included additional Campbell brothers). I may have even forgotten some other steel players. Yowsa.

In the early 80's, when I lived i Edmonton, I made the acquaintance of a student at U of A who gigged on pedal steel and apparently had some multi-neck behemoth. He indicated at that time that he was set on setting up a pedal steel synth, and maybe going MIDI. sigiifa


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Unfortunately, I was unable to make it to the Steel Summit ..... but heard I did miss a good one.

I was always under the impression that the St. Louis HoF was for pedal guys ....... but I see there are quite a few non-pedal players on the list ........ so if that is the case, David Lindley should certainly be a consideration as well ...... in my opinion, his work with and without Jackson Browne must have widened the lap steel audience exponentially ...... (non of my music buds knew who Alvino Rey, Don Helms, Herb Remington, etc. were ...... but they certainly knew who David Lindley was).

Buddy Cage and David Lindley may be a little too cool for the HoF though ........ I believe the selection commitee for this HoF ..... like most .... will always err with clique conservatism before popular appeal ...... apparently, Jerry Garcia's intro to Teach Your Children (CSNY) is more recognizable by more people than anything by anyone else on the list ..... but Jerry is probably never getting in the HoF either. 

Here is a better vid of Buddy Cage ...... he lets her rip around 2:30 ...... (not bad for a bunch of geezers).

[video=youtube;WwrqcQuZrTQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwrqcQuZrTQ[/video]


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

Starting a petition to get this guy into the Steel Guitar HoF ........


[video=youtube;tr3Jp_aF1Ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr3Jp_aF1Ok[/video]


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

And then there is the current HoF'er...... and alpha dog of Nashville recording ....... Paul Franklin ....... sitting in with Mark Knopfler ...... letting her rip around 4:25 ......


[video=youtube;TSkyHhEhGk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSkyHhEhGk4[/video]


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

aftermidnight said:


> Starting a petition to get this guy into the Steel Guitar HoF ........
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;tr3Jp_aF1Ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr3Jp_aF1Ok[/video]



My new favourite clip.

Brilliant.


----------

